# Beleriand and the LOTR......



## redline2200 (Dec 13, 2002)

I am currently reading _The Silmarillion_ for the first time and I am a little confused. How does the land of Beleriand relate to the ME of the lord of the rings era. I konw it was a land mostly inhabited by the Noldor and ruled by Fingon and Fingolfin and all those other elves, but how does it compare to the later books? Does it have any relevance? Is it a land known by another name in the LOTR? Heck, I don't even know if it is in middle earth or some other land! Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 13, 2002)

Well,to understan dcompletely what happens to Beleriand you should read the whole book.Actually Beleriand was the western part of ME.But it was destroyed after The War of Wrath and sunk in the ocean.Somewhere around there are very good maps,find them!!!They will help you.
Welcome redline2200!!!


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 13, 2002)

If you look at the map of Beleriand in the Sil and the maps in LotR then you will notice how the eastern mountain range of Beleriand and the western most mountain range of the LotR maps are the one and the same. So this shows that Beleriand was west of Eriador and sank beneath the sea.


----------



## falcolite (Dec 24, 2002)

Out of Curiousity, has anyone found a map over the internet that conjoins Beleriand and Third Age Middle Earth together? I would be interested in viewing this...


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Dec 24, 2002)

There are some out there but I don't know where any of them are. And most of them are not really accurate. The most accurate maps that I have seen, and still not completly accurate, are in the Atlas of Middle-Earth Revised Edition by Karen Wynn Fonstad which you can buy at most any books store.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 27, 2002)

You should write Smeagol a pm and ask him about a site with maps he showed once.It was a great site.If cannot find Smeagol,check some threads that were posted 3 months ago....
So if you find them you may not buy this book with maps


----------



## falcolite (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

Smeagol's site is www.tolkienion.com
I remembered it because it is a really great site and is worth visiting it.


----------

